# boracay island, philippines



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

double post


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

might as well promote some local tourism...

here are pictures of my trip to boracay island in the philippines. sand is white and powder-fine. beach is kept very pristine. the accomodation we availed is topnotch.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

my apologies. i didnt know the pictures i posted before didnt show in pc's other than my own. here are the pictures.


----------



## carlo (Nov 26, 2004)

Thanks acidicboy....... Looks like Friday's on northern end of White beach ?? Non ?


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

carlo said:


> Thanks acidicboy....... Looks like Friday's on northern end of White beach ?? Non ?


yeah, the villa we were staying is one house away from friday's. did you get to stay in friday's?


----------

